# Crossbow Recommendations



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im saving up my money to buy a good crossbow but I dont know who makes a good one. Can you all recommend a good brand for crossbows? Price doesnt really make a difference at the moment Im just trying to get an idea of what to look for.

Thanks!


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I've only had one and it's a Ten Points Titan. I've been really happy with it . I killed an eight point buck at 35 yards this morning with it. I've had it for four years and I don't have any complaints.

ron


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

heard lots of good about most of the Ten Point line


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

If I was going to get a new one I would buy a Ten Point. They are expensive so get ready to shell out some $. 
I have a PSE Sidewinder. It has 185 lb draw weight. It shoots 300+ fps. Deer can't jump the string. Way too fast. I would not trade mine for anything. But if I had to get a new one I would go with the Ten Point. 

Horton used to make good ones. Probably still do. But if money was no object I woudl buy a Ten Point and be done with it. Stay away from Barnett. Everyone that I know that bought one sent it back within a week.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I shoot a 10pt as well. It is very accurate.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Neil is a bowhunting machine!! Take his word and buy a Ten point. 

Darin


----------



## david-e (Feb 13, 2020)

There are some good quality crossbow which have good user review from the real user, What I recommend you to go with Matrix GRZ 2 by EXCALIBUR CROSSBOW or Barnett Whitetail Hunter II if you are a beginner. You need something to care about if you are a beginner, do not go for a heavy one and make sure the draw weight is comparably low. 

https://outdoorpicked.com/best-crossbow-reviews/

I find this very helpful when I was ordering my crossbow from amazon.


----------



## malan75 (Jun 30, 2021)

I recommend *ScorpydAculeus with 460 fps* crossbow and this crossbow comes up with a very attractive shape and design which is liked by many of the hunters.


----------

